# Riddles



## someguy (Feb 4, 2004)

I like riddles.  So I started a thread to have people ask each other some riddles.
I'll start it's an easy one.
I am the end of time and space.  I am in every place.  I begin eternity and existence.  What am I?


----------



## someguy (Feb 4, 2004)

Feel free to post a reply if you know it or just want to guess.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 4, 2004)

E

it works better in a non-reading format. 

Lamont


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

How many of each animal did Moses have on the ark?


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 4, 2004)

None, Moses wasn't on the ark.

What do you put in a bucket to make it lighter?


----------



## someguy (Feb 5, 2004)

a hole

I have a mouth but never talk.  I sometimes run but never walk.  I have a bed but do not sleep. What am I


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 5, 2004)

A river.

Three Indians Are Sitting on a Log.

Two Fathers with their Two Sons.

How is that possible?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Grandfather, father, son


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 8, 2004)

edhead broke the chain. Seven years bad luck...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Black Bear _
> *edhead broke the chain. Seven years bad luck... *



How'd I do that?


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 9, 2004)

A father and son are in a car accident.  They are taken to separate hospitals.  When the son gets to the operating room the doctor says I can operate on him he's my son.  How is this?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## someguy (Feb 9, 2004)

IT's his mom
What is put on a table, cut, but never eaten?


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 9, 2004)

a pack of cards.




What is it that you can keep after giving it to someone else?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *a pack of cards.
> 
> 
> ...



Venarial Disease?  

 

I suck at riddles. :rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 9, 2004)

nope... a VD would be something you still HAVE, not something you KEEP...


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *nope... a VD would be something you still HAVE, not something you KEEP... *



um....right.....:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your phone number.


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 9, 2004)

That could be used as a pick up line in a club.

Ha Ha


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 9, 2004)

well, the real answer to the riddle is "your word"  you can give someone your word, and then keep your word to them.


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *well, the real answer to the riddle is "your word"  you can give someone your word, and then keep your word to them. *


I see that, but I believe that in this day and age, the phone number is more likely.


----------



## Mace (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a riddle for you all:
I'm an odd number. If you cut off my head, I become even. If you then cut off my tail, I become the original mother. What number am I?
Sean


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2004)

7


A farmer combined 2 haystacks with 3 others. How many haystacks does he have?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

1?


----------



## someguy (Feb 10, 2004)

3 I think
Only one color, but not one size; stuck to the ground, yet easily flies. Present in sun, but not in rain; doing no harm, and feeling no pain. What is it?


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2004)

the answer is the number 7, for the second time. LOL.

SEVEN

Chop off the head, and it becomes  EVEN

Chop off the tail and EVEN becomes EVE, the original mother.

get it??


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2004)

a shadow.


My head and tail both equal are,
My middle slender as a bee.
Whether I stand on head or heel
Is quite the same to you or me.
But if my head should be cut off,
The matter's true, though passing strange
Directly I to nothing change.
What am I???


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

A figure 8


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *the answer is the number 7, for the second time. LOL.
> 
> SEVEN
> ...




My answer was 1 to the haystacks!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2004)

ah.  yes, if you combine three haystacks and two haystacks, you have one haystack.


If there are three apples, and you take two away, how many apples do you have?


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2004)

and yes, Miss Tess, you have a figure 8.

but you're supposed to post another riddle when you answer one.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

oops.. got distracted as usual..Ok here we go Kris 

I run over fields and woods all day. Under the bed at night I sit not alone. My tongue hangs out, up and to the rear, awaiting to be filled in the morning. What am I?


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2004)

A shoe!

As I was going to St. Ives I met a man with seven wives, each wife had seven sacks, each sack had seven cats, each cat had seven kittens.  Kits, cats, sacks and wives, how many were going to St. Ives?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 10, 2004)

One


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 10, 2004)

right...

but you have to add another riddle, Rusty!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 10, 2004)

no. sorry, i suck at riddles.


----------



## someguy (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok heres one then
A lost explorer was wandering deep in the jungle. He ran across a tribe of natives who captured him. They took him to their chief. 
The chief explained that if the location of his tribe was discovered, he and his people would be forced from the jungle and their homeland would be destroyed. The explorer had to be killed in a ritual ceremony. 
This is how the ceremony worked:
The explorer would make one statement which would determine his fate (questions and commands would be ignored). 
If the statement was TRUE, he would be thrown off of a cliff.
If the statement was FALSE, he would be fed to lions.
The explorer pondered his situation, deep in thought, then carefully made his statement. 
After the chief reflected on the explorer's statement, he realized that he would have to let the explorer go. This was done immediately, and the explorer left the jungle that very day. 
The chief never forgot the great wisdom of that explorer. 
WHAT WAS THE EXPLORER'S STATEMENT?
I can think of two answers


----------



## Rick Wade (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *Ok heres one then
> A lost explorer was wandering deep in the jungle. He ran across a tribe of natives who captured him. They took him to their chief.
> The chief explained that if the location of his tribe was discovered, he and his people would be forced from the jungle and their homeland would be destroyed. The explorer had to be killed in a ritual ceremony.
> ...




I will be fed to the Lions


----------



## someguy (Feb 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *7
> 
> A farmer combined 2 haystacks with 3 others. How many haystacks does he have? *


If he combinds 2 with 3 others than it is up to interpritation as he could be adding them amongst the 3 haystacks unless I'm mistaken.   Not important really but eh


----------



## someguy (Feb 11, 2004)

Here a riddle to keep things going...
Four jolly men sat down to play, 
And played all night till break of day. 
They played for cash and not for fun, 
With a separate score for every one. 
When it came time to square accounts, 
they all had made quite fair amounts. 
Now, not one has lost and all have gained - 
Tell me now, this can you explain?


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 11, 2004)

they were playing music, not poker.


----------



## Seig (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *ah.  yes, if you combine three haystacks and two haystacks, you have one haystack.
> 
> 
> If there are three apples, and you take two away, how many apples do you have? *



2


There are two days in a week, what are they?
How many seconds are there in a year?


----------



## Aikikitty (Feb 13, 2004)

"If there are three apples, and you take two away, how many apples do you have?"

I guess 3 apples left because you're the one who took two away and you had 3 to begin with.  Is that right?

A cowboy rode in on Friday, stayed two nights at the local inn, and rode out of town on that very same Friday! How did he accomplish this feat?" 

Robyn  artyon:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> "If there are three apples, and you take two away, how many apples do you have?"
> 
> I guess 3 apples left because you're the one who took two away and you had 3 to begin with.  Is that right?
> 
> ...



His horse was named Friday...

"How many letters are in the alphabet?"


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 13, 2004)

A farmer and his hired help were carrying grain to the barn. The farmer carried one sack of grain and the hired help carried two sacks. Who carried the heavier load and why?


----------



## Seig (Feb 13, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> His horse was named Friday...
> 
> "How many letters are in the alphabet?"


The Alphabet =  11 letters


----------



## someguy (Feb 15, 2004)

A farmer and his hired help were carrying grain to the barn. The farmer carried one sack of grain and the hired help carried two sacks. Who carried the heavier load and why?
Farmer because the help was only carrying 2 empty sacks


----------



## Maltair (Feb 16, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> 2
> 
> 
> There are two days in a week, what are they?
> How many seconds are there in a year?




Yesterday and Today.
12, Jan 2nd, Feb 2nd...


"The Beginning of eternity
The end of time and space
The begining of every end,
And the end of every place."


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 19, 2004)

PAUL said:
			
		

> Venarial Disease?


 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## someguy (Feb 20, 2004)

What is the difference between a dollar and a half and thirty five-cents?


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 20, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> What is the difference between a dollar and a half and thirty five-cents?



Nothing. A dollar and a half is the same as thirty five-cents (nickels). But not the same as thirty-five cents. 

here's another:

A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 20, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Nothing. A dollar and a half is the same as thirty five-cents (nickels). But not the same as thirty-five cents.
> 
> here's another:
> 
> A murderer is condemned to death. He has to choose between three rooms. The first is full of raging fires, the second is full of assassins with loaded guns, and the third is full of lions that haven't eaten in 3 years. Which room is safest for him?



HA! IF the lions haven't eaten in 3 years, they'd be dead! 

I don't get the dollar and a half one still.


----------



## Seig (Feb 20, 2004)

PAUL said:
			
		

> HA! IF the lions haven't eaten in 3 years, they'd be dead!
> 
> I don't get the dollar and a half one still.


Thirty nickles


----------



## someguy (Feb 23, 2004)

These are all pretty easy.
1. Do they have a fourth of July in England? Yes No 
2. How many birth days does the average man have? 
3. Some months have 31 days; how many have 28? 
4. In baseball, how many outs are there in an inning? 
5. Can a California man legally marry his widow's sister? Yes No 
6. Divide 30 by 1/2 and add 10. What is the answer? 
7. If there are 3 apples and you take away 2, how many do you have?
8. A doctor gives you three pills telling you to take one every half hour.
How many minutes would the pills last? 
9. A farmer has 17 sheep standing in a field and all but 9 drop down and die.
How many sheep are left standing? 
10. How many members of each animal did Moses take on the ark? 
11. A clerk in the butcher shop is 5' 10'' tall. What does he weigh?


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 24, 2004)

> These are all pretty easy.



yes, they are.


1. Do they have a fourth of July in England? 

Yes  

2. How many birth days does the average man have? 

one 

3. Some months have 31 days; how many have 28? 

all of them.

4. In baseball, how many outs are there in an inning? 

six

5. Can a California man legally marry his widow's sister? 

No. if he has a widow, he's dead.

6. Divide 30 by 1/2 and add 10. What is the answer? 

70

7. If there are 3 apples and you take away 2, how many do you have?

If I took two, I have two apples.

8. A doctor gives you three pills telling you to take one every half hour.
How many minutes would the pills last?

one hour. I take one right away, one at 30 minutes, and one 30 minutes after that.

9. A farmer has 17 sheep standing in a field and all but 9 drop down and die.
How many sheep are left standing? 

um... nine sheep, since the rest dropped dead.

10. How many members of each animal did Moses take on the ark? 

Noah was the guy with the Ark.  Moses led the Isrealites across the desert.  Don't know how many critters he took with him, but he didn't have a boat.

11. A clerk in the butcher shop is 5' 10'' tall. What does he weigh? 

Meat.


----------

